# Thomas Barnett on Leviathans and System Admins



## 104TN (Mar 15, 2009)

I just finished a book by this guy called, "The Pentagon's New Map" and then came across a presentation he did on it at TED. (Which is largely attended by a rather "left" crowd.) 

Thought I'd share.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3xlb6_0OEs"]YouTube - Thomas Barnett: The Pentagon's new map for war and peace[/ame]
 
The chick pea is neither chick nor pea. Discuss.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 15, 2009)

it'd work. so, why the fuck aint we doing it?


----------



## 104TN (Mar 15, 2009)

The Pentagon wouldn't be able to have him come back to speak each year?


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 15, 2009)

That was BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 15, 2009)

the world is our playground...;)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 15, 2009)

That was very informative.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 17, 2009)

if you like New Map try 'Blueprint for Action: A Future Worth Creating'
http://www.amazon.com/Blueprint-Act...bs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237299728&sr=8-3


----------



## 104TN (Mar 17, 2009)

Thnx RetPara. Will do.


----------

